# what is the cheapest starting FR/DH frame??



## agarina (Jul 17, 2013)

im just new to FR/DH so might as well choose from the cheaper frames, well the truth is im on a tight budget LOL

sooo help me out here by sharing your thoughts about these frames.
below each pic is the website which doesnt tell much soo i need your experience to help me know the pros and cons of each of the frames

cheers!!!! :thumbsup:









MOSSO BIKE









MOSSO BIKE









MOSSO BIKE










https://www.venzobike.com/v1/index....flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=294&Itemid=483


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

If your on such a tight budget then why are you building a bike frame up ? It does cost more just so you know . Why dont you just buy a used bike since your starting out . Do you want to downhill or freeride ? Pick one .


----------



## agarina (Jul 17, 2013)

what im using now is a 2nd hand bought generic fullsus frame and i wanted to upgrade it.. i want a new one and those were my choices..
please help me choose the best one thanks!!!!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

as the others have said,,, cheapest,,, best go second hand,,,, 
that said there are some good cheapish bikes to be had in europe,,,
yt industries, ghost,,,, canyon,,, ns bikes,,, all do complete freeride/dh orientated bikes for reasonable money. decathlon also have a dh bike and free ride bike at a very reasonable price, aimed at people on a budget, its got a ok'ish spec to. 
the frames you listed i have never heard of,,,, im my opinion they look ok, im guessing they are catalogue coppies of bigger named manufacturers bikes,


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

So do you mean that you are going to switch stuff from your current bike to the new frame? If so, there is a LOT more that you need to take into consideration. Things like head tube diameter, bottom bracket dimensions, frame angles, tire clearance, seatpost diameter, shifter cable length, brake cable length, shifter mount compatibility, brake mount compatibility, hub width, spoke dish... the list is really long. Although it's hard to tell from the picture, it seems like your bike has numerous 'older standard' parts, like a 1 1/8" head tube. Most of the bikes you posted have a newer tapered head tube, meaning you will need to at least buy a new fork, and a new headset. I'd imagine that will also be a problem with your bottom bracket, meaning you'll need new cranks. If you replace those parts with ok-but-not-great parts, you will easily set your wallet back another $600 to $900. You won't be saving money. Building a bike from scratch is NOT cheap, even if you plan on using parts from your old bike.

Out of those Mosso frames, I'd honestly not choose any. I know that isn't what you want to hear but I must say it. They are cheap overseas frames that are produced en masse with often very little quality control. I would not trust any reviews online that say it's a sweet bike. If it were really that good, you would see a LOT more of them. They look shiny and pretty, but how are their pivot bearings? I'd bet any money they are garbage and will be trashed in a few months. Next item is the no-name suspension. NOT GOOD!! What happens when you blow a shock seal (and it WILL happen if you're jumping)? You won't find parts for it, so you will have to buy a new shock. If you want to get a bike that you can grow and progress with, good suspension and string hardware is absolutely necessary. 

Take everyone's advice, and look for a good used bike. A good, trustworthy name brand frame, even though it doesn't come in a plastic wrapper with glossy paint, will be a solid bike for a long time. Bikes lose a TON of their value after a year or two of riding, and you can find them really cheap. I bought a Giant Reign 1 for $2800 a few years ago and i put over $1000 more in upgrades into it. After 2.5 years of riding it, even though it was in perfect shape, the most I could sell it for was about $1000. My friend got a complete, ready to ride Santa Cruz Bullit for $900. Look at the classified ads here and on Pinkbike for something with nice and slack geometry (66ish degree head angle is a good place to start), and about 6-7" of travel. There will be a lot of options, and many of them will be fantastic bikes.

I don't want to smash your dreams of owning a brand new bike, so I apologize if this disappoints you. But a good used bike will last a lot longer than a brand new piece of trash. I just don't want you to make a choice you will regret.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah pick up a used bike. I picked up a 2 year old lightly used DH bike last year for a fraction of what a new one costs. I found with many DH bikes that people buy them and don't use them as much as planned then sell them. Shop around before you spend too much on a new "budget" DH bike.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

VTSession said:


> Yeah pick up a used bike. I picked up a 2 year old lightly used DH bike last year for a fraction of what a new one costs. I found with many DH bikes that people buy them and don't use them as much as planned then sell them. Shop around before you spend too much on a new "budget" DH bike.


Exactly. Budget score a great deal, save some $$$ for upgrades as stuff needs service or hell, take a trip and get some lessons!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

You have to be careful switching just the frame a guy I know bought a used frame to upgrade for 1000 then ended up spending 1000 also in new parts since nothing from the old bike would swap over.

Kona and Specialized offer " Low end" DH and freeride bikes complete for 2800-3200. 

Wow I had to google around to see what those mosso frames cost and well I would not ride any frame which cost half of what a rear shock normally would cost.


----------



## agarina (Jul 17, 2013)

after a month of searching and waiting, i got 3 choices now that is within the range of my budget









2009 Da Bomb Bouncing Betty Frame and Comes with:
Race face headset 
Da bomb Seat colar
Manitou 6 way Swinger 9 inch travel
for 28,000 philippine peso









giant glory 8 2008 frame with dhx 4.0 8"travel
for 30,000 philippine peso









Shawn H-3 With Manitou 4-way swinger 7" travel and 300lb/in spring, Chris King Headset, Seatclamp, Giant Carbon-fiber seatpost
for 23,000 philippine peso


----------



## agarina (Jul 17, 2013)

after i got the frame, i will be saving up for a DUROLUX 180mm... what do you think guys?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Save more money and buy a complete used bike.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

daisycutter said:


> Save more money and buy a complete used bike.


Yes, this. You are on the right track, but the only bike I'd even consider in thet group is the Glory. I'm also confused as to why you are getting a frame and building up a bike yourself. Building a bike yourself is ALWAYS more expensive. I would not recommend building a bike unless you had at least $2500 to spend. I would look at finding a complete bike with decent components, rather than just a frame.

And that Durolux fork is not very great. You could find a 2-3 year old Rockshox or Fox fork that would be much much MUCH better.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

if you're hell bent on getting something that is a POS, you might as well get something in a pretty color....


----------



## agarina (Jul 17, 2013)

a LBS here is on sale 50% discount!!! a brand new jamis diablo is up for sale now only for 35,000 philippine peso = 800 US dollars!!! jamis diablo is now one of my choices... what do you think guys?

i cant afford buying a used whole bike, thats just too much for me.. i can save for it but by the time i got money, the bike im saving for will be long gone/sold... i can only buy little by little, piece by piece... starting first with the frame 

thank you all guys by the way for the feedbacks, i appreciate it!!! cheers!!!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

why not save up then buy the bike when you have the money then,,


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Is the Diablo a complete bike? The Diablo was ok, but it is heavy and an old design. It was last built in 2007. There have been many improvements to bikes in recent years that the Diablo does not have.


----------



## agarina (Jul 17, 2013)

yup, done some research, diablo is heavy, right now im leaning more on the glory 8...


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

be patient,,, dont rush into it just cause it seems cheap.... save up and buy what you want when you have enough cash,,,, no point blowing you hard earned cash on somthing old and dated just cause it seems cheap, somthing with more modern geo and lighter weight will be more fun to ride,


----------



## agarina (Jul 17, 2013)

torn between









kona stab delux 33,000 philippine peso = 757 US dollar

or









giant glory 8 30,000 philippine peso = 688 US dollar


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

again it's your choice, but i would say dont rush into anything, save up be patient and wait, get somthing a bit more modern, it will be way more fun to ride.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

I take it your budget is 30,000 pesos or about $750. That should give you a lot of choices.

I would seriously look at your current parts and see how much you need to change to bolt on to your next frame.

Are you in the Philippines? Join bike tiangge or bike market on FB and wait for the best deals you can find. I remember seeing a couple of dh and fr frames there.

The durolux is a good choice for your budget, the used market can get you dual crown forks, BTW (RST, Zoom, old Boxxers).

Happy hunting!

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## Macaveli (Mar 23, 2013)

i have to agree with everybody else, save for a whole bike. its a hell of alot less headache and there are bikes out there for about 600-700. i got a 2000 (year) kona stab primo with all chris king, thompson race face, boxxer, etc. comps for 650 usd. and it kicks ass. thats just my 2 cents anyways


----------

